

Steve Jobs' Yacht 'Venus' Launched in the Netherlands - uladzislau
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/10/28/steve-jobs-yacht-venus-launched-in-the-netherlands/

======
SlipperySlope
Looks an iYacht to me. Will Ballmer have to copy it?

